

A NAT64 implementation for Linux - magg
https://github.com/NICMx/NAT64

======
jcr
This looks interesting. Thanks for submitting it.

The first (that I know of) NAT64 implementation was in OpenBSD 5.1 release and
there's support in the default firewall/packet filter (pf). I _think_ FreeBSD
has this code working as well, but I'm not sure, and I'm too lazy to check.

Here are some OpenBSD 5.1 release NAT64 details:

[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/NAT64-OpenBSD-5-1-wil...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/NAT64-OpenBSD-5-1-will-
translate-between-IPv6-and-IPv4-1443416.html)

The following talk on NAT64 is a bit old (2010) but good

<http://www.bsdcan.org/2010/schedule/events/197.en.html>

~~~
marios
I find it ironic that the h-online was 'corrected' following a reader's
comment ("IPv4 host can not initiate a connection with a IPv6 only host with
NAT64"). This is actually false. The NAT64 gateway _can_ do this, provided you
have configured it correctly. I found this
<http://home.nuug.no/~peter/pf/eurobsdcon2012/nat64.html> quite helpful, as
well as a post on the mailing list [1] describing commong scenarios. Of
course, the pf.conf manpage describes with all the details, but that should go
without saying :-)

[1] <http://www.mail-archive.com/misc@openbsd.org/msg107255.html>

------
wmf
If you're considering NAT64, look at Dual Stack Lite since it's more
compatible.

~~~
jcr
I haven't read RFC6333 yet, so I don't grasp Dual Stack Lite, but could you
provide some details on why you feel it's "more compatible"? Thanks!

~~~
wmf
IPv4-only hosts like Windows XP[1], game consoles, and all embedded devices
don't work with NAT64. You can do some kind of NAT464, but that's kludgier
than DS-Lite.

[1] Doesn't do DNS over IPv6, so can't operate in a IPv6-only environment.

